# World's biggest zit (maybe NSFW)



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 12, 2009)

I chuckled. Quite alot. The faint of heart need not watch. It was hillarious to watch the comments and responses to the video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNOxn-paCHs


----------



## Corto (Sep 13, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 13, 2009)

Jesus fucking Christ.

She _squeezed_ it after she cut it open! D8

I'm going to take another shower.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 13, 2009)

hilarious XD


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

she must really love him!


----------



## Midna (Sep 13, 2009)

it looks like cum came out of his back


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 13, 2009)

It seemed more like a boil than a zit.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 13, 2009)

Seen it before. It's pretty funny to hear her reaction. XD


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 13, 2009)

What did they think was going to come out of it



What terrible people


----------



## Sparticle (Sep 13, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What did they think was going to come out of it



Alien.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't think that's a zit. I think it's a spider bite.
LIKE THIS


----------



## JMAA (Sep 14, 2009)

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST.


----------



## The Wave (Sep 14, 2009)

I almost had to vomit. That was really fucking disgusting.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 14, 2009)

I've actually seen a vid of a bigger one.


----------



## Ziff (Sep 14, 2009)

I couldn't watch it all. I almost barfed >.<


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 14, 2009)

I lol'd.


----------



## Hir (Sep 14, 2009)

I lol'd.

The whole way through.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 14, 2009)

This is memorizing :O

I faved it just to watch it over and over again.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 14, 2009)

Lobar said:


> I've actually seen a vid of a bigger one.


Link? :3


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 14, 2009)

Meh...I've seen worse.


----------



## pixthor (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice! I lol'd pretty hard. I wanna see worse. lol


----------



## Diego117 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok, we've seen a zit and a spider bite (which was awesomely gross BTW). 

Now how about a giant cyst on someone's neck? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5RhllqlLD8


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 17, 2009)

I laughed but holy shit that was rancid


----------



## makmakmob (Sep 17, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWW EW EW EW EW

I lol'd


----------



## CAThulu (Sep 17, 2009)

Well....after seeing all three videos I don't think I'll ever be eating again.  Excuse me while I throw up into Mr Bucket.   *BWAAAAARRRRRFFFF*

Awesome finds, btw *G*.   My friend once had bite wounds from a cat on her arm that got infected and I was the only one willing to squeeze out the puss.  It was a lot like the OP's vid, but half as bad....and very, very green *blegh!*


(update:  Its been half an hour since seeing those vids and I STILL feel like i"m going to barf.  *L*)


----------



## Corto (Sep 17, 2009)

Ticon said:


> LIKE THIS


*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!*


----------



## Asswings (Sep 17, 2009)

Corto said:


> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!*




AFRAID OF SPIDERS YET?


----------



## Aderanko (Sep 17, 2009)

It's like some warped mix of horrendously disgusting and guilty hilarity. Yet still you feel somehow compelled to watch all of it. Thanks I guess, that's almost certainly going to be burned into my mind for the next couple weeks whether I like it or not.

KA-BOOM!


----------



## aftershok (Sep 17, 2009)

yuk


----------



## Slade (Sep 19, 2009)

I friggin' love cyst removal surgeries. I'm not perturbed by stuff like that anymore. Thank heaven for the Internet.


----------



## RamboFox (Sep 19, 2009)

lul.

Gods it's good having an iron stomach x'3


----------



## Slade (Sep 20, 2009)

RamboFox said:


> lul.
> 
> Gods it's good having an iron stomach x'3


I have an adamantium stomach. WHAT NOW? :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 20, 2009)

So it pretty much goes without saying I'm not clicking, yeah?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh... my... God...  To think my left kidney's FULL of huge cysts...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 20, 2009)

Slade said:


> I friggin' love cyst removal surgeries. I'm not perturbed by stuff like that anymore. Thank heaven for the Internet.


 
I know. Wandering on to Rotten.com as a ten year old didn't help my case.


Ibuuyk said:


> Oh... my... God... To think my left kidney's FULL of huge cysts...


 
KIDNEY PUNCH.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 20, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I know. Wandering on to Rotten.com as a ten year old didn't help my case.
> 
> 
> KIDNEY PUNCH.



Don't, Im supposed to take morphine when one of the cysts blows up, so all of em...


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks, now I'm going to go on an hour-long "that's fucking disgusting" YouTube extravaganza.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 21, 2009)

That was freakin awe-inspring. 

Thankfully the video doesn't have smells...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 21, 2009)

The Walkin Dude said:


> That was freakin awe-inspring.
> 
> Thankfully the video doesn't have smells...



Or feelings..  imagine what the woman felt when she squeezed @_@


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Sep 21, 2009)

She probably felt a POP, and then looked down to find rancid puss on her finger.

Then she felt like she wanted to throw up.

I know I would've.


----------

